
Due to CASL, Canadian Carriers Might Be Locking Out Your Users - marvinpinto
https://twilioinc.wpengine.com/2017/11/due-to-casl-canadian-carriers-might-be-locking-out-your-users.html
======
Dryken
It prevented me to verify my identity with my (non Canadian)bank for a good
while :-(

